# Checking Specific Port Status



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello. Let's say I want to check graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod port to see if it is being build / going to be build for FreeBSD CURRENT-12.2. Where and how can I check that?

P.S: As someone with Linux background I am fairly new to the Port system so *please *rather than posting a pkg-status link and calling it a day explain or at least point me to a resource that explains it.

Thanks!


----------



## rdunkle (Feb 3, 2021)

The Poudriere build machine is the place I look.





__





						Poudriere Jail listing
					






					beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org
				




Then click on Latest Build.
Fill in the search box the port name you are interested in.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

rdunkle said:


> The Poudriere build machine is the place I look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But doesn't that show for 12.1?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

The same build server will be used for 12.2. That beefy6 server previously built 120amd64 packages, then 121amd64. So it's likely to be used for 122amd64. Although things can shift around of course.

The most important page to look at is: https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package
That will show both latest and quarterly repositories for all versions and architectures. Specifically look at the jail name, that's still 121amd64 to indicate 12.1-RELEASE for amd64. Click on the blue filter icon to filter on a specific jail, 121amd64, 121i386 for example, to see all the builds for that version and architecture. Next to the blue filter icon is a poudriere build icon, if you click on that you come to the specific build server that is building for the selected version and architecture.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

OK, I see it listed here with no: 14295. I guess I will watch it for the next couple days and see if it gets build. 
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

Those numbers indicate the build runs. Each run has a number to identify it. New runs are almost constantly being done. There's very little idle and most of the time those build servers are cranking away building stuff.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 3, 2021)

fedqx said:


> OK, I see it listed here with no: 14295. I guess I will watch it for the next couple days and see if it gets build.
> Thanks!


You are looking at Mar 2 2020 build.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

Does this log indicate that it has been build already? It says Jan 31 2021?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

fedqx said:


> Does this log indicate that it has been build already? It says Jan 31 2021?


That version was built on that date, yes. But look at the the other log lines, it was built for 12.1-RELEASE. So it's still going to crash on 12.2-RELEASE due to differences in the kernel.

The version of a port or package has nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD, all versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree. Even the version in the _name_ of the port or package has very little relation, this port has been unfortunately named fbsd-12.0, suggesting it's for 12.0. It is however intended for all 12.x versions.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That version was built on that date, yes. But look at the the other log lines, it was built for 12.1-RELEASE. So it's still going to crash on 12.2-RELEASE due to differences in the kernel.
> 
> The version of a port or package has nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD. Even the version in the _name_ of the port or package has very little relation, this port has been unfortunately named fbsd-12.0, suggesting it's for 12.0. It is however intended for all 12.x versions.


So do I have wait for an 12.2 build jail or wait for the 12.1 jail to start building for 12.2 like you said? the beefy6's status shows as  "done".
Edit: Wrong link, fixed it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

fedqx said:


> So do I have wait for an 12.2 build jail or wait for the 12.1 jail to start building for 12.2 like you said?


You can't build or run a 12.2 jail on a 12.1 system (the other way around does work, you can run a 11.4 jail on a 12.1 system for example). So you can't build 12.2 packages on a 12.1 jail either. Hence you will have to wait until a 122amd64 jail is created and packages are built with that.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You can't build or run a 12.2 jail on a 12.1 system. So you can't build 12.2 packages on a 12.1 jail either. Hence you will have to wait until a 122amd64 jail is created and packages are built with that.


Please tell me it's not going to take weeks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't expect to, 12.1 is now officially EoL. So it'll be days, not weeks. It's going to take some time for 42.000+ packages in each repository (latest and quarterly) to be build though. Then the mirrors need to be synced which will take some time too. I wished this could be done instantly but there's a finite amount of resources available so the process is going to take some time. Not much you can do about it except building your own package repositories, then you get to decide what, how and when to build whatever and whenever you want.


----------



## Deleted member 62636 (Feb 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I don't expect to, 12.1 is now officially EoL. So it'll be days, not weeks. It's going to take some time for 42.000+ packages in each repository (latest and quarterly) to be build though. Then the mirrors need to be synced which will take some time too.


Thanks! What happens (For a quick fix until the package has been built) if I copy the `/boot/modules` folder from a 12.2 machine that has built the package from the ports to my machine?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2021)

fedqx said:


> I copy the `/boot/modules` folder from a 12.2 machine that has built the package from the ports


Look in /var/cache/pkg, there might be a cached copy of that package left there. Or create a package from the port on that machine using `make package`. Transfer the package to the other machine and use pkg-add(8) to install it. That way things are properly registered in the package database.

Ports build packages. All the build clusters are really doing is running `make package` in each port directory. It does some other sanity checking and uses a "clean" environment for each port but that's in essence what they do.


----------

